# Here come the Black Helicopters!



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Here come the Black Helicopters! UN Global Government and the loss of freedom.
By Dick Morris and Eileen McGann.

I'm about halfway thru this book and I find it timely and quite scary. Anyone else read it? Thoughts?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

This one?

Here come the black helicopters!

I like to start by reading the negative reviews on books - 16 one stars - not too good, until you see not a single one is a verified purchase... Quick glance looks like most are just haters bashing his book because they are haters. If I had time I'd definitely give it a read - let us know how it finishes up!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't yet, thanks for the heads up, I have read some of his older books though. As it stands I'm still contemplating whether or not to get Dianne Wests latest book about socialist or what ever it is they call themselves these days. I can never keep up 

Probably take a peek at the one by Dick Morris later today.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I haven't yet, thanks for the heads up, I have read some of his older books though. As it stands I'm still contemplating whether or not to get Dianne Wests latest book about socialist or what ever it is they call themselves these days. I can never keep up
> 
> Probably take a peek at the one by Dick Morris later today.


It's a quick read, suming it up, Don't let the UN regulate the internet, control the oceans, impose an UN income tax, require gun control, or go to war without UN approval. Basically all that the Democrats want and what Obama and his cabnet are trying to do.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the book I have been considering...

Amazon.com: American Betrayal: The Secret Assault on Our Nation's Character eBook: Diana West: Kindle Store


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Seneca said:


> This is the book I have been considering...
> 
> Amazon.com: American Betrayal: The Secret Assault on Our Nation's Character eBook: Diana West: Kindle Store


I think that should be a great read. I noticed some of the same people that slammed the book I'm reading slammed this one. Maybe I should use the one star people as my guide as to what to read. :smile:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Here come the Black Helicopters! UN Global Government and the loss of freedom.
> By Dick Morris and Eileen McGann.
> 
> I'm about halfway thru this book and I find it timely and quite scary. Anyone else read it? Thoughts?


I do just found it on Audible. Guess I'll have to get it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a hunch some of the bad reviews are simply academics who are getting their shorts in a wad over non academics, on their turf challenging their ideas and making them look foolish in the process.

Another one that is a good read, is Isabelle Paterson's The ghost in the machine. I'd have to check on the date it was published I think it was the late 40's though it might have been the early 50's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I think that should be a great read. I noticed some of the same people that slammed the book I'm reading slammed this one. Maybe I should use the one star people as my guide as to what to read. :smile:


 Good to know I am not the only one that uses that system


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The only problem I have with current affair books of a political nature is the expense associated with material that will eventually be outdated. Other than that Morris's books are usually fun to read. Heck I even read parts of Clintons book it takes a village! What a gack fest of liberal hyperbole!


----------

